# Leistungs- und Steuerkabel verlegen! (ausserhalb Schaltsch.)



## Ralle79 (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wie und in welcher Enternung voneinander verlege ich am sichersten und störungsfrei Leistungs-, Digital- und Analogkabel in einer Indurstrieanlage?

Die Verdrahtung erfolgt über Kabeltrassen!!!!

Gibts es Vorschriften???? Oder nur Empfehlungen???? Welche???

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## edi (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo ,

bei Neuanlage je eine Kabelrinne für 400 V , eine für 230 V , eine für 24 V
und bei Bedarf auch noch eine für Ausgleichsleitungen und Leitungen zu Wägezellen usw. 
In die "400 V Rinne" kommen auch die geschirmten Leitungen zu Frequenzumrichtern.

Bei bestehenden Anlagen werden meistens die 400 V und 230 V Leitungen 
in Einer , die 24 V und andere Meßleitungen in einer Anderen geführt.
Wenn es garnicht anders geht , benutzen wir eine Rinne mit Trennsteg.
Höchstempfindliche Leitungen legen wir dann auch noch in einen metallischen Schutzschlauch.

edi


----------



## Ralle79 (14 Juli 2005)

also langt es wenn man einen metallischen trennsteg nimmt, sozusagen als schirmung, bzw. dann noch den abstand dazwischen!?


----------



## edi (14 Juli 2005)

> also langt es wenn man einen metallischen trennsteg nimmt, sozusagen als schirmung, bzw. dann noch den abstand dazwischen!?


Also wie schon gesagt , nach meiner Meinung ist der Trennsteg nur die Notlösung wenn man
keine Alternativen hat . Ob es "reicht" kann man nicht so einfach sagen,
kommt ja auch darauf an wie "verseucht" das ganze System schon ist.
In verschiedenen Publikationen ist immer von einen einzuhaltenden Abstand von 10 cm  die Rede.Kennt jemand eine Norm ?
Also wenn du auf einer 400er Rinne einen Trennsteg mittig anbringst
und die verschiedenen Kabel "ganz an den äußeren Rand" legst wirst du  keine Probleme haben. Bei einer 100er Rinne sieht das wohl schon anders aus .

edi


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
das ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken, also meistens tummelt sich doch alles in einer Kabelrinne, machmal liegen auch Druckluft mit drin, oder weiß der Teufel was, zu wünschen wäre es edi, aber teilweise nicht machbar, oder aus bequemlichkeit.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hatte  Schwierigkeiten, wenn Buskabel (Keine LWL) und Leistungskabel (insbesondere von NC-Achsen oder FU's) neben einander liegen. Bei Analogen Signalen streuen die Leistungskabel auch rein.

Bei Digitalen Signalen hatte ich bisher recht wenig Ärger, wenn die Leistungswege nicht zu lang sind.

Grundsätzlich ist bei kleineren Anlagen der Trennsteg eine Lösung, besser sind natürlich zwei Trassen, aber baulich i.d.Regel nicht konsequent durchzuführen.

Ich versuche die Haupttrassen sauber zu trennen. Auf den letzen Metern wird es da häufig unmöglich.

Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Aufbauvorschriften der Fu's und Servos zu beachten.


----------



## Ralle79 (23 Juli 2005)

Aja, wir kommen der Sache schon näher 

Also Vorschriften (IEC oder so) sind nicht bekannt?

Wie siehts mit eigensicheren Kabeln aus?


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da die Sache mich auch interessiert, habe ich jetzt mal OBO angeschrieben, die sollten das eigentlich klären können.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Ralle79 (23 Juli 2005)

optimale sache!

wäre super, wenn du uns das ergebnis zukommen lassen könntest. in derem katalog steht nicht sehr viel darüber drin!


----------



## edi (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

in der DIN VDE 0800 soll es dazu Aussagen geben.............

leider habe ich nicht im Lotto gewonnen , laut vde Verlag kostet das Grundwerk mehrere Tausend Euro.............
 :roll: 
edi


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2005)

Servus,

für alle die nicht im Lotto gewonnen haben:

2 Buchtipps 

Wo steht was im VDE-Vorschriftenwerk?
Wo steht was in DIN VDE 0100?
VDE Verlag

Dort kann man wenigstens mal nachschlagen, wo denn der betrefffende
Begriff vorkommt und dann gezielt nur diesen Abschnitt bestellen
(meines Wissens ist das möglich)

zum Thema:
Kabel- oder Leitungswege (-trassen)
Schutz gegen elektromagnetische Störungen (EMI)
DIN VDE 0100 Teil 444 (444.4.4)

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
gut wenn der Arbeitgeber alles sponsert, bloß wenn ich das privat kaufen soll übersteigt das alles zusammen bestimmt die 20 Kisten Öttinger Grenze, da hab ich hinterher auch Kopfschmerzen, aber hat sich gelohnt :roll:  :lol:  Ne, OBO kann da auch mal Support leisten, ich habe das wahrscheinlich wie die anderen gehalten, mit Trennsteg drin, denn das ist bei baulichen  Erweiterungen manchmal die einzigste Möglichkeit, aber ich habe schon in etlichen Firmen gesehen: alles in einer Kabelbahn, ohne Trennsteg , ist für mich eigentlich normal, und kein Aufreger, solange es funktioniert :shock: .

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Unreal (23 Juli 2005)

Noch was zur Verlegung,

Störanfällige Leitungen sowieso abgeschirmt verlegen!!!
wie edi schon richtig gesagt hat, evtl. noch metallischen Schutzschlauch
über die Meßleitungen.

Die größtmögliche räumliche Trennung zwischen Signalleitungen und 
Leistungskabeln (v.a. FU-Motorleitungen sind dabei sehr "sendefreudig"!)


Wie siehts mit eigensicheren Kabeln aus?

Meines Wissens ist bei eigensicheren Kabeln ein Löschmittel im Kabelinneren integriert,
dass bei einem Kurzschluß im Kabel die betreffende Stelle löscht ohne daß der der Mantel schmilzt (Funkenbildung - Ex-Bereich)
glaube ich, oder verwechsle ich da wieder was???

MfG Unreal

P.S.: klärt mich auf, wenns nicht stimmt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ganz kleines Beispiel wie die Realität aussieht: Neue Maschine aufgestellt, die ganze Elektronik spinnt, warum? Nebenan hatte der Haus-und Hofelektriker (eine Schande für die ganze Zunft :lol: ) einen Fu angebaut ohne Entstörfilter und ohne abgeschirmte Motorleitung, da die anderen Maschinen Klappertechnik hatten, hat die das natürlich nicht gestört. So sieht die Wirklichkeit aus, andere haben bestimmt ähnlich Erfahrungen gesammelt.(mußte jetzt mal raus, habe aber noch ganz andere Sachen erlebt)

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Unreal (23 Juli 2005)

Servus lorenz,

kenns ja auch net anders   

habe mir sie aber kaufen müssen für die Meisterprüfung. 
Danach aber nie mehr gebraucht!!!


MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo!



> Wie siehts mit eigensicheren Kabeln aus?
> 
> Meines Wissens ist bei eigensicheren Kabeln ein Löschmittel im Kabelinneren integriert,
> dass bei einem Kurzschluß im Kabel die betreffende Stelle löscht ohne daß der der Mantel schmilzt (Funkenbildung - Ex-Bereich)
> glaube ich, oder verwechsle ich da wieder was???



Das Kabel das du meinst ist Kurzschlussfest da ist die Isolierung so gebaut das bei einen Kabelbrand nur das Kabel innerlich verbrennt.

So ist es mir erklärt worden.
mfg andi


----------



## Unreal (23 Juli 2005)

hab ich doch gewusst, daß ich wieder was durcheinanderhaue!!!

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung-Berichtigung

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich Antwort von OBO bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Hattorf,

wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an unseren
Produkten. Bzgl. der gemeinsamen Verlegung von
Schwachstromleitungen ( z.B. Telefon, Datentechnik,
TV u.s.w.) und 230/400V- Leitungen lautet
die Anforderung nach VDE 0100 Teil 520 :
10mm Trennungsabstand oder ein Trennsteg.
Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben stehen wir
Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
OBO Bettermann GmbH&Co.
Bernhard Scheffer
Team Produktmarketing
Hotline
Tel. 0049 2373 89-1500
Fax 0049 2373 89-1550
e-mail holine@obo.de
www.obo.de


mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
und wenn ein Bus nicht läuft, dann heist es, Steuer und Leistungskabel sind zusammen verlegt, zwar mit Trennsteg, aber darum geht es nicht. 

Ich sehe es nach wie vor so, über kurze Strecken sehe ich kein Problem. 
Über lange Strecken sehe ich den Trennsteg nur als Notlösung. Unterschiedliche Trassen sind meines Erachtens nach bei langen Wegen Pflicht, bzw. LWL - Einsatz.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Heinz: das sehe ich genauso, aber Versuch das mal immer durchzusetzen, mein Schlußwort lautet dann immer: gut wenn Sie die Verantwortung übernehmen, und das geben Sie mir schriftlich, werde ich die Leitungen so verlegen wie Sie es wünschen.(zu 99% kneifen Sie dann den Schwanz ein  ). Theoretisch kann man sich dann ja auf die VDE berufen, aber die schreibt eben nur ein Trennsteg vor, aber ich glaube die stammt noch aus der Zeit wo es keine Bussysteme,FU'S usw. gab, und alles noch Klappertechnik, sogar das Telefon.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (25 Juli 2005)

@lozenz
Diese Erfahrung kann ich nur bestätigen. Eine Trasse kostet xx Euronen, die nicht kalkuliert sind .......

Und die Inbetriebnehmer ändern sich mit Busfehlern rum, die nur sporadisch auftauchen. Und zum Schluss heist es, das Projekt lief echt super, nur die Inbetriebnahme hat deutlich länger gedauert.  Natürlich ohne erkennbaren Grund.....


----------

